# Post Level replacement rubber bands



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Shipping? Doesn't Staples have them?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-ball-stretch-cord-set-47302.html


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You don't need a full length rubber band. Add a piece of cord and use a short band. Or use two short bands with the cord in the center.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Just a fleeting thought....

My wife got me these mini bungee cords at The Dollar store 6 ea with assorted lengths for $1.00 + tax. The yellow one is 9.5 " long, the green one is 15 " long and the other 3 are even longer . The metal crimp rings can be undone and put anywhere to make them any length in between.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Elastic locking shoe laces are available. I haven tied my shoe laces in years.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I love Velcro long strips too for frequent hold/no hold items. .


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

MI-Roger.... if you did not have 287 posts and were not a licensed engineer, I would have thought this was a joke.... maybe it is...?????

Get a bigger rubber band and tie a bunch of knots in it until it is short enough.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Any place that sells fabric will have elastic band stock. Pretty sure you could make that stuff work.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> MI-Roger.... if you did not have 287 posts and were not a licensed engineer, I would have thought this was a joke.... maybe it is...?????.


LOL. 
All good engineers are OCD. Some of us more than others.

I will be visiting the Dollar Stores for cheap bungee cords.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I bought one years ago and the band broke on the first post. I have no clue where the thing is now.


----------



## rander101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Get in touch with the Johnson Company by phone or email and they may send you some. A couple of years ago I had the same problem and called them. The company sent me 3 replacement bands -- no charge. They may do the same for you.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

rander101 said:


> Get in touch with the Johnson Company by phone or email and they may send you some. A couple of years ago I had the same problem and called them. The company sent me 3 replacement bands -- no charge. They may do the same for you.


Great idea!


----------



## RAugie (May 8, 2021)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> MI-Roger.... if you did not have 287 posts and were not a licensed engineer, I would have thought this was a joke.... maybe it is...?????
> 
> Get a bigger rubber band and tie a bunch of knots in it until it is short enough.


you need to be a licensed engineer to install fence? I use my *P*ost *H*ole *D*igger


----------



## rander101 (Feb 10, 2015)

You're looking in the wrong direction. The post hole isn't the problem. He's trying to fix a gadget that helps make sure the post is vertical in all direction -- what us old fence builders call a F.P.V (fence post verticulator). All in fun.


----------

